# Questions for the Fitted Furniture Makers.



## will1983 (5 Jul 2019)

Hi all,

So this is a couple of questions for the commercial joiners out there that make fitted wardrobes and the like. I am in a bit of a quandary as to how to go about making a pair of large Gable fitted wardrobes sets on the top floor of a three story home.

*First Question*
I would like to pre finish all the components with the airless sprayer prior to delivery and assembly however I'm at a bit of a loss as to if I can paint straight over the jointing surfaces or if they should be left unfinished.

So is it possible to just paint straight over the jointing surfaces or would I have to mask them off? I would expect to have to mask but being able to paint straight through would give a much tidier final result (and somewhat quicker!). 

*Second Question*
Should I be painting all the cut to size parts prior to cutting the shelf pin holes and biscuit slots or can I do them before?

Cutting the slots etc before would permit a test assembly of each carcass in the workshop but I am concerned about the paint getting into them and stopping the pins/biscuits from fitting. However doing them after means that any adjustments needed may result in painting components a second time.

So what do you guys do?
Interested to hear your tips, tricks, methods etc.

Thanks
Will


----------



## doctor Bob (5 Jul 2019)

Assemble, disassemble, spray, rebuild in room.
no masking off, if it's made right it will be fine.
spraying over holes and biscuit slots will be fine.


----------



## will1983 (5 Jul 2019)

Hi Bob I was hoping you might respond.

Thank you, that is really helpful (and the answer I was hoping for!!)


----------

